# Service Dogs: Intact or S/N



## ILGHAUS

A question (or some times a statement) that comes up from time to time is concerning does a dog need to be spayed or neutered? 

There are a couple of ways to look at this topic. Are you going by law or by an individual organization's policy? Maybe you are just basing on your own opinion?

I was in a discussion earlier as to if SDs are required by U.S. Fed Law to be spayed or neutered. The answer to this one is shocking to many. 

Q. Does the ADA/Dept. of Justice Title II or Title III require a SD to be neutered or spayed?

A. There is *no law* under the DOJ addressing this issue so the answer is NO. An individual program or trainer/handler have the option to work intact dogs if they wish. 

Added fact: There is an in-house regulation of the ADI (Assistance Dog International) that requires organizations in seeking to become a part of ADI's Coalition to agree to have all dogs be spayed or neutered. So this is a regulation of ADI and only affects its members or potential members. 

There are many individuals who have made the decision not to early spay or neuter their SDs (especially those to be used for some types of mobility work) but to wait until the dog reaches maturity and growth plates close. The popular consensus, in my opinion, seem to be with the wait until the dog is at least 24 months of age. So this would mean that SD Candidates, SDITs and possibly even some SDs may still be intact until a certain point of maturity is reached. 

There are also legally working SDs that remain intact throughout their career.


----------



## onyx'girl

I would try to side step it, in regards to the individual SD organization.... especially if you are dealing with a vet/issue that could affect your dogs individual growth and progress.
Dogs need their hormones to be structurally sound, and being intact is important for the growing/maturity of that.
There must be a way around it, waivers and vet recommendations. If it is mandatory, then obviously the dog will be culled from service, which is a HUGE disservice.


----------



## Liulfr

onyx'girl said:


> I would try to side step it, in regards to the individual SD organization.... especially if you are dealing with a vet/issue that could affect your dogs individual growth and progress.
> Dogs need their hormones to be structurally sound, and being intact is important for the growing/maturity of that.
> There must be a way around it, waivers and vet recommendations. If it is mandatory, then obviously the dog will be culled from service, which is a HUGE disservice.


 Programs generally do not place a dog with a handler before 2 years, so by then it's safe to S/N.


----------



## ILGHAUS

More and more owner trainers are waiting longer to S/N their dog. If the dog comes from a rescue there isn't anything that can be done about their policy, but if from a shelter or a breeder the owner has the final word. I would also say (based on my talking to a large number of people) that while many decide to wait, very few ever allow their dogs to breed in that time. 

As to programs, some S/N their candidates before formal training begins while others will wait longer. Again, there is no law that states that a SD needs to be S/N, there are only policies within groups or organizations that decide when.


----------



## Magwart

ILGHAUS said:


> More and more owner trainers are waiting longer to S/N their dog. If the dog comes from a rescue there isn't anything that can be done about their policy, but if from a shelter or a breeder the owner has the final word.


It's not always a rescue "policy." Some state laws require public shelters and rescues to speuter before releasing dogs. This includes pediatric speutering.


----------



## Blitzkrieg1

If you ever plan to sell a dog for working applications or use the dog for work at some point do not Spay or Neuter. You remove all the value from the dog when you do this.


----------



## ILGHAUS

When it comes to Medical Assistance / Service Dogs in the vast majority of cases it is better to S/N the dog before they are taken out and worked as a fully trained SD.

* A good number of handlers have never owned a dog much less a working dog before. 
* Many handlers do not have the strength to control the situation that could arise with a male approaching their in-heat female. (These females should not be taken out to work at this time, but they still need to be exercised and taken to potty.) 
* Working an intact male could be dicey if approached by another intact male. 
* It is not uncommon for an intact dog to behave out of normal character or to seem to forget some of their training at this time. It takes a firm hand to keep these dogs working properly.

Going through a program for a dog, the handler doesn't normally have any choice when their dog is S/N, so that is a point to either owner train or for the owner to hire a professional to train the dog.

It will take on the average of 18-24 months to raise and train a SD. So many non-program dogs are S/N at that time period based on the tasks the dog will be doing, the breed and the overall temperament of the dog.


----------



## Murphsfromaz

I have a Legal SD that stayed intact until he reached 2 1/2. I took the advice of his trainer to make sure he was fully developed.


----------



## VixZen

My female SD is still intact; I'm saving up for an ovarian-sparing spay so that she'll continue to get her hormones without the risk of puppies or uterine infection. When she goes into heat we are Queens of the midnight and 4am dog-walk, and we cut our public outings down to the absolute minimum or none at all. An ordinary spay would rob her of the hormones her body needs to best cope with the demands of mobility assistance tasks, and there's been a study that shows female GSD's who were recipients of a standard spay are actually more reactive than the non-spayed counterparts--- even among working dogs. 

My SD is a Shepherd mix, not a purebred, but having her temperament altered towards reactivity isn't something I'm willing to risk. Until I can save up for the spay that will leave her hormones, and her temperament, intact---she will be too.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl

How long does a female in heat have discharge? I have never owned an intact female. My female SD was spayed under a year old. 

SDs must be strictly house trained in order to work so a female having discharge should be kept home. Having to not use your SD for 3 weeks by choice would be a pretty big deal.

Having a female out in diapers would send the wrong message big time and that would be a hygiene issue that the public shouldn't deal with


----------



## VixZen

She discharges for about 3 weeks--- week 1 is pale yellow, weeks two & three are crimson (heaviest is week two, spotting in week 3). She tends to get a bit lethargic the week before, so I've got some advance notice & can meal prep. When she's in heat, the most we do is walk around the neighborhood retention pond in my backyard with her in the grass, and retrieve mail--unless a friend is willing to take us to get fast food someplace (we lay a towel down & she doesn't get out of the car). Lots and lots of towels in use at home, too--heat is messy, but the perfect time to drill precision down-stays, unders, and tucks.

During those 3 weeks, I eat a lot of frozen meals, non-perishables, and other pantry staples. Fresh grocery delivery isn't available in my area yet. I work from home; and during her heat, it's kind of like 3 weeks of voluntary house arrest---but at least I still have use of my service dog. I'm aware that it wouldn't work for everyone, but for my particular situation, it's ok; and until I can afford the ovarian-sparing spay, it's better than the alternative.


----------



## konathegsd

I do not plan on neutering my prospect until after 2 and likely not ever. He will be used for mobility as well so certainly no early nueter.


----------

